# Here I Am Again :-(



## Smokey596

I came here last summer when I lost my Ellie girl. And now my Cricket is gone. 

I just recently noticed Cricket seemed thinner. And then in the past few days he was drinking water like crazy. I came home from work Thursday night to find him lying in the bathroom, breathing rapidly, lethargic. I put him in the bedroom with me away from the other cats so he wouldn't be so stressed, but something was obviously very wrong.

I put him in the bed with me for the night, but when I woke up in the middle of the night he had moved to the floor. Anyway, I tried to call my vet only to find the number disconnected! (that's another story)

In the morning I got him in to see a different vet. She called me at work around noon. He apparently was diabetic and was in ketoacidosis.  To try to get him out of it would have meant driving an hour to an emergency hospital and putting him in intensive care, and even then she said he may have other problems...his heart or his pancreas.

I let him go. She stayed late so I could come after work. He was so much worse when I got there.  But I picked him up and held him as he left...rubbed his belly and his feet and kissed his head and smelled his clean, soft fur. Poor little boy. It hurt me so bad. But even tho this was the first time I'd been to this vet, she was so kind and understanding and even hugged me. Everyone there fell in love with Cricket just in a day. He had that effect on people.

Cricket was 14 years old. He was a little slow...very sweet...and smart. He just had that kind of personality. And he was so handsome. He had big, green eyes and huge ears, a wide nose and face. He would "talk" to me, making loud ROWR! sounds. He hated it when I whistled or sang. He'd come all the way up and get in my face to make me stop. He had a shoe fetish...loved to lay on them, and he always kneaded my shoes/feet when I came home, and I would thank him for the "foot massage". I've had several cats and I've loved them all, but I think I loved Cricket the most. Just the sweetest boy. 

I don't think he'd shown signs of diabetes for very long, so I don't think I missed it, but now...I wish I had known, even tho that would have meant other difficult decisions. But I didn't want him to end up so sick like this so fast.  My cat sitter commented when I was away a couple of weeks ago that with three kitties I need a bigger water bowl...it was always empty. Now I know...Cricket was drinking it all.  And the litter boxes. I had been amazed at how much three cats could put in there, but now that Cricket's gone the boxes aren't that full. It was him. :-( And I didn't realize it.

I miss him so much.  I even cried in front of people at work after I got the call, and I NEVER show emotion like that in public. One thing that helps, after sending two kitties before this over the bridge in my life, is knowing that time does help...that this pain will lessen, even tho I fear it will kill me right now. I re-read my posts about Ellie and I see that I was inconsolable then as well, so I know it will get better. But right now I just miss my sweet Cricket.


----------



## aniela26

I'm so sorry about your Cricket. Sounds like he had a happy life, may he rest in peace.


----------



## shinyspade

I'm so sorry for your loss. I recently lost my wee boy Cloud, he was only 5 and it was the worst day of my life. Cricket will always be in your heart and you were both so lucky to have each other in your lives.


----------



## spirite

I'm so sorry to hear about Cricket. It's so awful to lose a kitty, but he had a great life with you. It's so hard to know at what point a kitty is really sick, but you did everything you could to make him not suffer.


----------



## orrymain

I'm so sorry for your lost of Cricket. Remember him well & happy & free at the rainbow bridge. Hugs to you.


----------



## minikin44

I'm so very sorry that you lost your baby... but he was loved and he knew it. You were there when he needed you to be strong, to end his suffering, and now he's happy and pain-free at the Rainbow Bridge. It probably won't help right now but remember, you'll see him again someday; he'll be there waiting for you with love in his heart for all that you did for him down here.


----------



## Smokey596

Thank you all. I do hope I see him again. I miss him so.


----------



## XmalD73

Oh my goodness, I'm so sorry to hear about Cricket.  Diabetic ketoacidosis comes on so fast and so unexpected!!!

We lost our boy Phoenix to this back in 2003...so heartbreaking. Thinking of you during this difficult time.


----------



## LilRed

You have my deepest sympathies. I am so sorry.


----------



## Smokey596

Thanks again, everyone.  I think the worst thing is how fast it happened. I didn't even know he had diabetes. I came home from work Thursday night to find him very sick and then I came home Friday after work without him.  He is so sorely missed by everyone who knew him. Without exception the word they always use is "sweet". And he was. Sweet Cricket.


----------



## OctoberinMaine

I'm so sorry to hear about Cricket. I know what it's like to have a terrible illness sneak up on you, and how much it hurts to lose them. 

Your post serves as a great tribute to Sweet Cricket though. I'm glad to have read about him and his personality. It sounds like he was a character. Rest in peace, Cricket.


----------



## razzle

So sorry for your loss. 
Kathy


----------



## Nerina

My condolences about your sweet boy Cricket. My tabby Ember was diagnosed with Cancer yesterday and I have been really down. Reading your story made me realize at least I have a chance to help her. The fact you lost your boy so fast is heartbreaking.

*Hugs* for you.

Nerina~


----------



## MonaLisa113

So very sorry for your loss...Cricket was so handsome...and sweet.

I had to put my girl Esther to sleep in January she was 18.5 years old...I am so grateful to have had her for 18 years - but at the end I could not believe where the time went...

I decided to journal as many memories, antics, nuances as I could over the course of the weeks that followed and now when I go back and read them I smile, get teary and laugh too...I want to always remember her and our life together.


----------



## catloverami

So sorry to hear you lost your sweet dear Cricket. I believe that no love is ever lost and that you will some day be with Cricket again. It's devastating when it happens so suddenly.

"No heaven will not ever Heaven be; unless my pets are there to welcome me." ~ Unknown


----------



## marie5890

Smokey596 said:


> I came here last summer when I lost my Ellie girl. And now my Cricket is gone.
> 
> I just recently noticed Cricket seemed thinner. And then in the past few days he was drinking water like crazy. I came home from work Thursday night to find him lying in the bathroom, breathing rapidly, lethargic. I put him in the bedroom with me away from the other cats so he wouldn't be so stressed, but something was obviously very wrong.
> 
> I put him in the bed with me for the night, but when I woke up in the middle of the night he had moved to the floor. Anyway, I tried to call my vet only to find the number disconnected! (that's another story)
> 
> In the morning I got him in to see a different vet. She called me at work around noon. He apparently was diabetic and was in ketoacidosis.  To try to get him out of it would have meant driving an hour to an emergency hospital and putting him in intensive care, and even then she said he may have other problems...his heart or his pancreas.
> 
> I let him go. She stayed late so I could come after work. He was so much worse when I got there.  But I picked him up and held him as he left...rubbed his belly and his feet and kissed his head and smelled his clean, soft fur. Poor little boy. It hurt me so bad. But even tho this was the first time I'd been to this vet, she was so kind and understanding and even hugged me. Everyone there fell in love with Cricket just in a day. He had that effect on people.
> 
> Cricket was 14 years old. He was a little slow...very sweet...and smart. He just had that kind of personality. And he was so handsome. He had big, green eyes and huge ears, a wide nose and face. He would "talk" to me, making loud ROWR! sounds. He hated it when I whistled or sang. He'd come all the way up and get in my face to make me stop. He had a shoe fetish...loved to lay on them, and he always kneaded my shoes/feet when I came home, and I would thank him for the "foot massage". I've had several cats and I've loved them all, but I think I loved Cricket the most. Just the sweetest boy.
> 
> I don't think he'd shown signs of diabetes for very long, so I don't think I missed it, but now...I wish I had known, even tho that would have meant other difficult decisions. But I didn't want him to end up so sick like this so fast.  My cat sitter commented when I was away a couple of weeks ago that with three kitties I need a bigger water bowl...it was always empty. Now I know...Cricket was drinking it all.  And the litter boxes. I had been amazed at how much three cats could put in there, but now that Cricket's gone the boxes aren't that full. It was him. :-( And I didn't realize it.
> 
> I miss him so much.  I even cried in front of people at work after I got the call, and I NEVER show emotion like that in public. One thing that helps, after sending two kitties before this over the bridge in my life, is knowing that time does help...that this pain will lessen, even tho I fear it will kill me right now. I re-read my posts about Ellie and I see that I was inconsolable then as well, so I know it will get better. But right now I just miss my sweet Cricket.


I am so very sorry. I had to say good-bye to my beloved Blues just a couple of weeks before myself...

Gentle hugs to you.

I still miss my Blues very much. She let me know in her own way that that it was ok to open my home to another one. Her life was so good, that I can now give another a good life.

So just 2 weeks ago I found another young lady needing a good home...

Her name? Cricket.... atback


----------



## Smokey596

marie5890 said:


> I am so very sorry. I had to say good-bye to my beloved Blues just a couple of weeks before myself...
> 
> Gentle hugs to you.
> 
> I still miss my Blues very much. She let me know in her own way that that it was ok to open my home to another one. Her life was so good, that I can now give another a good life.
> 
> So just 2 weeks ago I found another young lady needing a good home...
> 
> Her name? Cricket.... atback


Awwww...how wonderful!  I always say when a pet dies it makes room in your home and heart for a new friend who would not get a home but not for your own loved one leaving. Hope you and your new Cricket have a great long life together!


----------



## marie5890

Smokey596 said:


> Awwww...how wonderful!  I always say when a pet dies it makes room in your home and heart for a new friend who would not get a home but not for your own loved one leaving. Hope you and your new Cricket have a great long life together!


Indeed!
She and the my other two (Rhythm and Harmony) have gone thru their transition pretty well. They all can be on my bed with no more hissing or growling. That only lasted about a week or so.

They arent bosom buddies but they arent enemies either. :cat


----------



## MystiqueCatownr8

Sorry Cricket had to leave for rainbow bridge. I know you will miss him as much he will miss you. Maybe his spirit will come up to you and touch your nose, just to let you know he hasn't forgotten...


----------

